# In memory of my Coco March 1996- April 28, 2008



## JulieJewels (May 11, 2008)

My sweet precious kitty companion of 12 years had her last day on April 28, 2008. She was approximately 15 years old.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/epsilon_th ... 005036486/

She was getting sick and on anitbiotics and really responding well. As soon as she went off the medicine, my worst fear came true and she was diagnosed with cancer and I made the hard but loving decision to help her over to the other side.

I rescued her from a shelter in 1996. She had only been there 2 days. She was the biggest, fluffiest kitty I had seen. She had a wonderful little sweet kitty personality and I miss her so much. I got her right after I graduated from college and got my first apartment. I do not know what it is like to live as an adult without her. These 2 weeks have been hard, although I did make room in my heart for 2 more shelter kitties to have a good home, but they are not her...

She got me through so much, just knowing I had little Coco to come home to got me through some hard times.. She knew when I was sad and would moan whenever I cried. 

She had a good home and a wonderful life, but I wish I had taken better care of her, maybe fed her different food or taken her to the vet more. 
I wished I did not get mad at her for not always using her box toward the end. It was her way of letting me know she was not well. I thought she was acting out. 

During her last week, I was sick with the stomach flu. I was home all week from work. That cat NEVER left my side. I think that was God giving me a last week with my baby. We snuggled for 5 days straight. 

Coco will always be special in my heart and while I will love again, she will always be the most special. I look forward to the day when I can see her again at the Bridge and hold her tight in my arms. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/epsilon_th ... 005036486/


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Coco will always be special to you. I'm so sorry you've lost her, but you know that you will see her again. It's so reassuring to know that she is purring in heaven, and putting smiles on the faces of angels. God bless and give you peace.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

What a sweet and funny kitty. Those photos are so adorable. You must miss her very much.

seashell


----------

